# Paid: GetSoccertips



## GetSoccertips (Aug 10, 2020)

*What we do*

We predict with statistics, analysis and news.

*Get to know us*

We are tipsters from Europe and we predict only soccer events in Europe, in leagues we know for years, in leagues we know every player, every coach, every stadium, every straight and weakness. We make money with soccer betting, because we have the knowledge to do that!

*Frequent questions*

1. WHY DO I HAVE TO TRUST YOU?
I have been in gambling business for more than 16 years. I worked for 2 companies connected with gambling.
I am a Freelancer living from my predictions. I have a team of 6 tipsters with huge knowledge in different leagues.

2. HOW CAN YOU HELP ME?
I will help you with quality predictions. I guarantee you that your betting wallet will grow.

3. WHAT IS YOUR PREFERRED SPORT FOR BETTING?
I predict only soccer events.

4. WHAT IS YOUR STRATEGY FOR SUCCESS?
I bet flat stake in bet365 and choose odd between 1,70 and 3,00.

5. WHEN DO YOU SEND TIPS AND HOW OFTEN?
I send tips by email, everyday and 12 hours before kick off.(You can check the tip in your profile if you have membership access.)

6. DO YOU SEND FREE TIPS?
No, I have several paid membership plans. You can buy one easily with a Visa or Mastercard.

7. I HAVE MORE QUESTIONS. HOW CAN I REACH YOU?
You can use the contact form. I will answer you immediately.



			GetSoccerTips


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 15, 2020)

Free tip: 
15.08.2020; Finland Veikkausliiga; Ilves - SJK; (1) Ilves to WIN; 1,90 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 21, 2020)

Free tip: 
21.08.2020; Europa League; Sevilla - Inter; (Over 2,5); 2,00 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 22, 2020)

Free tip: 
22.08.2020; Russia Premier League; Arsenal Tula - Dinamo Moscow; (2); 1,95 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 23, 2020)

Free tip: 
23.08.2020; France Ligue 1; Nice - Lens; (1); 2,10 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 24, 2020)

Free tip: 
24.08.2020; Norway 1. Division; Sandnes - Hamarkameratene; (1); 2,25 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 25, 2020)

Free tip:
25.08.2020; Switzerland Cup; Basel - Winterthur; (Under 2,5); 2,60 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 26, 2020)

Free tip:
26.08.2020; Champions League; Ludogorets - Midtjylland; (1); 2,50 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 29, 2020)

Free tip:
29.08.2020; France Ligue 1; Rennes - Montpellier; (1); 2,00 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 30, 2020)

Free tip:
30.08.2020; Czech Republic 1. Liga; Zbrojovka Brno - Bohemians 1905; (2); 2,30 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 3, 2020)

Free tip:
3.09.2020; UEFA Nations League; Finland - Wales; (2); 2,30 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 6, 2020)

Free tip:
6.09.2020; Netherlands Eerste Divisie; Excelsior - Almere City; (1); 2,05 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 9, 2020)

Free tip:
9.09.2020; Russia NFL; Chayka - Torpedo Moscow; (2); 2,00 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 13, 2020)

Free tip: 
13.09.2020; Netherlands Eredivisie; FC Groningen - PSV Eindhoven; (2); 2,05 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 16, 2020)

Free tip:
16.09.2020; Champions League Qualification; Omonia Nicosia - FK Crvena Zvezda; (2); 2,10 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 26, 2020)

Free tip:
26.09.2020; Spain LaLiga; Valencia - SD Huesca; (1); 2,10 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 4, 2020)

Free tip:
4.10.2020; France Ligue 1; Strasbourg - Lille; (2); 2,30 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 10, 2020)

Free tip:
10.10.2020; England League 2; Bolton Wanderers - Grimsby Town; (1); 1,95 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/ 

Discount: 1 day tip - 21$ (30$)
Payment method: Visa/Mastercard


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 18, 2020)

Free tip:
18.10.2020; Russia Premier League; Rostov - Akhmat; (1); 2,20 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 24, 2020)

Free tip:
24.10.2020; Spain La Liga; Barcelona - Real Madrid; (1); 2,00 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 31, 2020)

Free tip:
31.10.2020; Netherlands Eredivisie; Willem II - Vitesse; (2); 2,05 in bet365    


			GetSoccerTips


----------



## GetSoccertips (Nov 8, 2020)

Free tip:
8.11.2020; France Ligue 1; Metz - Dijon; (1); 2,05 in bet365  


			GetSoccerTips


----------



## GetSoccertips (Nov 21, 2020)

Free tip:
21.11.2020; Netherlands Eerste Divisie; Almere City - Go Ahead Eagles; (1); 2,30 in bet365  


			GetSoccerTips


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 5, 2020)

Free tip:
5.12.2020; England Championship; Reading - Nottingham Forest; (1); 2,30 in bet365   
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 10, 2020)

Free tip:
10.12.2020; Europa League; Wolfsberger AC - Feyenoord; (2); 2,30 in bet365
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 20, 2020)

Free tip:
20.12.2020; Czech Republic 1. Liga; Slovacko - Plzen; (2); 2,00 in bet365    
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 29, 2020)

Free tip:
29.12.2020; England - Championship; Rotherham United - Barnsley; (2); 2,05 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy New Year!
GetSoccertips is changed:
-New prizes for every membership plan (lower)
-New chart with stats and bank
-New tips record with history for every month
Let's get the best of the betting in 2021:








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 8, 2021)

Free tip:
8.1.2021; Germany - 2. Bundesliga; Karlsruher SC - Greuther Fuerth; (2); 2,30 in bet365


			GetSoccerTips


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 17, 2021)

GetSoccertips betting plan:
Bank: 300 (USD)
Flat bet: 50 (USD)
Profit last month: 957 (USD) (807 USD minus 1 month subscription fee (150 USD))








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 20, 2021)

Free tip:
20.1.2021; France Coupe de France; Clermont - Grenoble; (1); 2,05 in bet365 








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 6, 2021)

Free tip:
6.2.2021; England Premier League; Fulham - West Ham United; (2); 2,05 in bet365      








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 9, 2021)

GetSoccertips betting plan:
Bank: 300 (USD)
Flat bet: 50 (USD)
Profit last month (January 2021): 380 (USD) (530 USD minus 1 month subscription fee (150 USD))








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 11, 2021)

Free tip:
11.3.2021; Europa League; Slavia Prague - Rangers; (1); 2,37 in bet365   
http://www.getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 13, 2021)

Free tip:
13.3.2021; England League One; Hull City - Oxford United; (1); 2,00 in bet365      
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 27, 2021)

GetSoccertips is back! Free tips until the end of the month!

Free tip:
27.8.2021; Denmark 1st Division; Nykobing - Esbjerg; (1); 1,75 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 28, 2021)

Free tip:
28.8.2021; England Premier League; Norwich - Leicester; (2); 1,83 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 29, 2021)

Free tip:
29.8.2021; Norway Eliteserien; Kristiansund - Molde; (2); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 30, 2021)

Free tip:️
30.8.2021; Sweden Superettan; Akropolis - Varnamo; (2); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 31, 2021)

Free tip:️
31.8.2021; Sweden Superettan; Trelleborgs - Osters; (Over 2,5); 2,15 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 1, 2021)

GetSoccertips membership plans:
1 day: 15$
7 days: 50$
30 days: 150$
Trust is everything, follow us and earn money: 








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## laojun (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice tip. Thank you for it


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 22, 2021)

After the awful start of the month, six game winning strike...
https://getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 16, 2021)

Last 7 games - 5 wins 2 lose ️(lose, win, win, win, win, lose, win)








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 10, 2021)

Free tip:️
10.12.2021; Italy Serie B; Cremonese - Crotone; (1); 1,75 (1,83 originally) in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 12, 2021)

WIN 3-2 10.12.2021; Italy Serie B; Cremonese - Crotone; (1); 1,75 (1,83 originally) in bet365

Free tip:️
12.12.2021; Germany Bundesliga 2; Karlsruher SC - Heidenheim; (Over 2,5); 1,88 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 13, 2021)

WIN 3-2 12.12.2021; Germany Bundesliga 2; Karlsruher SC - Heidenheim; (Over 2,5); 1,88 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 14, 2021)

Free tip:️
14.12.2021; Germany Bundesliga; Mainz - Hertha; (1); 1,90 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 15, 2021)

WIN 4-0 14.12.2021; Germany Bundesliga; Mainz - Hertha; (1); 1,90 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 3, 2022)

Happy new year!

Wish you all the best and a lot of profit in 2022. The month start exceptionally well, two tips, two wins. So let's try a free tip, gift from my team to you!
03.1.2022; Spain La Liga; Cadiz - Sevilla; (2); 1,80 (now it's 1,65) in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 4, 2022)

WIN 0-1 03.1.2022; Spain La Liga; Cadiz - Sevilla; (2); 1,80 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 6, 2022)

Last 7 games - 6 wins 1 lose:
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 7, 2022)

Free tip:️
07.1.2022; Portugal Primeira Liga; Santa Clara - Sporting; (Over 2,5); 1,95 (now it's 1,85) in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 8, 2022)

WIN 3-2 07.1.2022; Portugal Primeira Liga; Santa Clara - Sporting; (Over 2,5); 1,95 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello guys, last five free tips are winning (5/5). This month we won nine tips for our premium members (9/11). You are welcome to join us!
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## tommmm (Jan 13, 2022)

what is your ROI?


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 13, 2022)

tommmm said:


> what is your ROI?



106% this month until now. It's incredible.


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 24, 2022)

Last 7 games - 5 wins 2 loses ️(win, lose, win, win, win, win, lose)








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jan 31, 2022)

Free tip:️
31.1.2022; Portugal Primeira Liga; Estoril - Pacos Ferreira; (Over 2,5); 2,35 (now it's 2,30) in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 1, 2022)

LOSE 0-0 31.1.2022; Portugal Primeira Liga; Estoril - Pacos Ferreira; (Over 2,5); 2,35 in bet365
Today is the perfect moment to follow us! Try some of the membership plans and enjoy winning on sport betting.
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 12, 2022)

Free tip:️
12.2.2022; England Championship; Blackpool - Bournemouth; (2); 1,95 (now it's 1,90) in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 13, 2022)

WIN 1-2 12.2.2022; England Championship; Blackpool - Bournemouth; (2); 1,95 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 13, 2022)

Free tip:️
13.2.2022; Germany 2. Bundesliga; Fortuna Dusseldorf - Schalke 04; (2); 2,25 (now it's 2,20) in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 17, 2022)

Free tip:️
17.2.2022; Europa Conference League; Sparta Prague - Partizan; (Over 2,5); 2,25 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 19, 2022)

Free tip:️
19.2.2022; England Championship; Bristol City - Middlesbrough; (2); 1,95 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 21, 2022)

Free tip:️
21.2.2022; Netherlands Eerste Divisie; Jong AZ - Breda; (2); 2,10 in bet365


			https://getsoccertips.com?promo=forum


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 22, 2022)

WIN 0-2 21.2.2022; Netherlands Eerste Divisie; Jong AZ - Breda; (2); 2,10 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 22, 2022)

Free tip:️
22.2.2022; England League One; Bolton - Lincoln; (1); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 23, 2022)

WIN 3-1 22.2.2022; England League One; Bolton - Lincoln; (1); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 24, 2022)

Free tip:️
24.2.2022; Europa League; Real Betis - Zenit; (1); 2,00 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Feb 28, 2022)

Free tip:️
28.2.2022; Spain LaLiga 2; Malaga - Cartagena; (2); 2,80 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 5, 2022)

Free tip:️
5.3.2022; Spain LaLiga; Osasuna - Villareal; (2); 2,10 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 9, 2022)

Free tip:️
9.3.2022; Europa League; Porto - Lyon; (1); 2,00 (now it's 1,90) in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 12, 2022)

Free tip:️
12.3.2022; Croatia 1. HNL; Hajduk Split - Dinamo Zagreb; (2); 2,30 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 13, 2022)

Free tip:️
13.3.2022;  France Ligue 1; Lyon - Rennes; (1); 2,05 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 18, 2022)

Free tip:️
18.3.2022;  Netherlands Eerste Divisie; Oss - Excelsior; (2); 2,00 (now it's 1,85) in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 20, 2022)

Free tip:️
20.3.2022;  Italy Serie A; Bologna - Atalanta; (2); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 21, 2022)

WIN 0-1 20.3.2022;  Italy Serie A; Bologna - Atalanta; (2); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 21, 2022)

Free tip:️
21.3.2022; Spain LaLiga 2; Tenerife - Almeria; (Over 2,5); 2,30 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 22, 2022)

Free tip:️
22.3.2022; Scotland Championship; Dunfermline - Partick Thistle; (2); 2,70 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 26, 2022)

Free tip:️
26.3.2022; England League 1; Ipswich - Plymouth; (1); 1,90 (now it's 1,80) in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 27, 2022)

WIN 1-0 26.3.2022; England League 1; Ipswich - Plymouth; (1); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 27, 2022)

Free tip:️
27.3.2022; Italy Serie C Group C; Paganese - Palermo; (2); 1,75 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 28, 2022)

Free tip:️
28.3.2022; Spain LaLiga 2; Las Palmas - Leganes; (1); 2,00 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 29, 2022)

WIN 4-2 28.3.2022; Spain LaLiga 2; Las Palmas - Leganes; (1); 2,00 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 29, 2022)

Free tip:️
29.3.2022; World Cup Qualification; UAE - South Korea; (2); 1,95 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 30, 2022)

Free tip:️
30.3.2022;  Italy Serie C Group C; Picerno - Campobasso; (1); 2,25 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 31, 2022)

WIN 3-2 30.3.2022; Italy Serie C Group C; Picerno - Campobasso; (1); 2,25 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 31, 2022)

Free tip:️
31.3.2022; Denmark 1. Division; Esbjerg - Hobro; (Over 2,5); 1,80 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 31, 2022)

WIN 2-2 31.3.2022; Denmark 1. Division; Esbjerg - Hobro; (Over 2,5); 1,80 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello, people,

March was very successful (20 WIN/11 LOSE). Last 4 free tips (3 WIN/1 LOSE). If you want to join my service, you are welcome. I will answer every question, don't hesitate to ask. Every free tip was also free for my members, but in April there will be no free tips. Wish you all the best and a lot of profit in the coming weeks.

Enjoy! https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Apr 8, 2022)

Last 7 games - 5 wins 2 loses:








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Apr 17, 2022)

Last 7 games - 4 wins 3 loses:








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Apr 24, 2022)

Last 7 games - 4 wins 3 loses: 








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (May 7, 2022)

Last 7 games - 5 wins 2 loses: 








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 4, 2022)

Free tip:️
4.6.2022; UEFA Nations League; Armenia - Ireland; (2); 1,70 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 5, 2022)

Free tip:️
5.6.2022; UEFA Nations League; Sweden - Norway; (Over 2,5); 2,20 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 6, 2022)

WIN 1-2 5.6.2022; UEFA Nations League; Sweden - Norway; (Over 2,5); 2,20 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 6, 2022)

Free tip:️
6.6.2022; UEFA Nations League; Croatia - France; (2); 2,05 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 7, 2022)

Free tip:️
7.6.2022; UEFA Nations League; Germany - England; (Over 2,5); 2,10 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 11, 2022)

Free tip:️
11.6.2022; UEFA Nations League; Wales - Belgium; (Over 2,5); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 18, 2022)

Last 20 games - 13 wins 7 loses:
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jun 24, 2022)

Free tip:️
24.6.2022; Ireland Premier Division; Shelbourne - Dundalk; (2); 2,45 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 14, 2022)

Last 7 games - 5 wins 2 loses:








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 19, 2022)

Free tip:️
19.7.2022; Champions League Qualification; Linfield - Bodo/Glimt; (Over 2,5); 1,90 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 26, 2022)

Free tip:️
26.7.2022; Champions League Qualification; AEK Athens - Midtjylland; (2); 1,90 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 27, 2022)

Free tip:️
27.7.2022; Champions League Qualification; Olympiacos - Maccabi Haifa; (Over 2,5); 2,05 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 28, 2022)

Free tip:️
28.7.2022; Europa Conference League; Maccabi Netanya - Istanbul Basaksehir; (2); 2,30 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 29, 2022)

Free tip:️
29.7.2022; Croatia 1.HNL; Sibenik - Lokomotiva Zagreb; (2); 1,95 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 30, 2022)

Free tip:️
30.7.2022; Germany Super Cup; RB Leipzig -     Bayern Munich; (2); 1,90 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Jul 31, 2022)

Free tip:️
31.7.2022; Norway 1 Division; Grorud - KFUM Oslo; (2); 1,75 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## mihamilton (Jul 31, 2022)

Champions League Qualification; Omonia Nicosia - FK Crvena Zvezda; (2); 2,10 in bet365


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 1, 2022)

Last 6 free tips: 4 WINS 2 LOSES
The new soccer season already started. Don't miss the opportunity to join us:








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 7, 2022)

Free tip:️
7.8.2022; Portugal Liga Portugal; Braga - Sporting CP; (Over 2,5); 1,95 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 8, 2022)

WIN 3-3 7.8.2022; Portugal Liga Portugal; Braga - Sporting CP; (Over 2,5); 1,95 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 11, 2022)

Last 7 games: 5 wins 2 loses:








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Aug 18, 2022)

Last 17 games: 12 wins 5 loses:








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 3, 2022)

Free tip:️
3.9.2022; Turkey Super Lig; Istanbul Basaksehir - Alanyaspor; (1); 1,90 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 4, 2022)

WIN 2-0 3.9.2022; Turkey Super Lig; Istanbul Basaksehir - Alanyaspor; (1); 1,90 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 16, 2022)

Free tip:️
16.9.2022; England Premier League; Aston Villa - Southampton; (1); 2,10 in bet365








						Getsoccertips
					

Soccer predictions




					getsoccertips.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 17, 2022)

WIN 1-0 16.9.2022; England Premier League; Aston Villa - Southampton; (1); 2,10 in bet365 
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## judola (Sep 20, 2022)

GetSoccertips said:


> *What we do*
> 
> We predict with statistics, analysis and news.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I read about what you said in the platform but please can you provide me with your mail so that I can communicate with you because for a very long time I have been looking for some good source of football tips but I just keep meeting with scammers only


----------



## judola (Sep 20, 2022)

judola said:


> Ok thanks I read about what you said in the platform but please can you provide me with your mail so that I can communicate with you because for a very long time I have been looking for some good source of football tips but I just keep meeting with scammers only


Here is my mail. judola02@gmail.com, my contact number=+256789250617


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 20, 2022)

judola said:


> Here is my mail. judola02@gmail.com, my contact number=+256789250617



You have mail.


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 29, 2022)

Free tip:️
29.9.2022; Finland Veikkausliiga; Honka - HJK; (Over 2,5); 2,10 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Sep 30, 2022)

WIN 3-1 29.9.2022; Finland Veikkausliiga; Honka - HJK; (Over 2,5); 2,10 in bet365
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 1, 2022)

Last 30 games - 19 wins 11 loses:
https://getsoccertips.com/


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 26, 2022)

New website, the old one is offline, but the service is on the same level - 17 wins 8 loses:


			GetSoccerTips – Soccer predictions with statistics, analysis and news


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 29, 2022)

Free tip:️
29.10.2022; England Championship; Luton - Sunderland; (1); 2,00 in bet365


			GetSoccerTips – Soccer predictions with statistics, analysis and news


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 30, 2022)

Free tip:️
30.10.2022; Poland Ekstraklasa; Lech Poznan - Rakow Czestochowa; (2); 2,40 in bet365 (now it's 2,30)





						GetSoccerTips – Soccer predictions with statistics, analysis and news
					






					getsoccertipsnew.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Oct 31, 2022)

WIN 1-2 30.10.2022; Poland Ekstraklasa; Lech Poznan - Rakow Czestochowa; (2); 2,40 in bet365





						GetSoccerTips – Soccer predictions with statistics, analysis and news
					






					getsoccertipsnew.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Nov 1, 2022)

Last 31 games - 20 wins 11 loses:





						GetSoccerTips – Soccer predictions with statistics, analysis and news
					






					getsoccertipsnew.com


----------



## GetSoccertips (Nov 11, 2022)

Free tip:
11.11.2022; England Championship; Birmingham - Sunderland; (1); 2,30 in bet365 (now it's 2,25)
https://getsoccertipsnew.com/


----------

